# NGD Blueberry Drednaught



## BR183 (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Whoa,...I say, Whoa!!!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

kksjurI've never seen an acoustic that looked so ornate. Just amazing.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Concrats on your NGD, for me unfortunately I am not a big fan of Blueberry's, I am still out on if that is a good idea for an acoustic top to be carved like that. But the important thing is that you like it and thats all that matters so I hope you play the heck out of her and that she gives you everything you need in a guitar.ship


----------



## BR183 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey SOF, I can understand your concerns. I bought one of the original Blueberry Groove guitars about 2 years ago and shared your concerns. I can say the Groove has held up to vigorous playing and shows no signs of any wear to date. As for the grooves (carving).....do they contribute to the sound of the guitar. I can't say. What I can say is that the Blueberry guitars have a very distinct sound that I really like and this one has not disappointed me at all. I thought the workmanship was very good on my original Blueberry and they have improved their quality in leaps and bounds on this current one. Their are lots of all solid wood off shore guitars that can be had for around the same price with a lifetime warranty. But for me, having met Danny Fonfeder, the owner of Blueberry out of Montreal, he is a stand up guy and jumps through hoops for his customers. I will be playing the heck out of it and lovin it!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Dang! That's purdy. Doesn't even look like something you'd play, more like it belongs in a museum. Very nice!


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Thats absolutely gorgeous!!!!!
I'd love to have something like that in my collection instead of the run-o-tha-mill production guitars.
Very unique and artistic. Just oozing a certain mojo that I'm sure would be hard to match.

Congrats!

OSBM


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Not to my taste, but then , can I be trusted to have good taste? I like feta cheese on my pizza!

Enjoy the guitar.


----------



## harrym (Jan 19, 2010)

What great looking guitar. Don't know if I would ever have one but it sure is gorgeous.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey MIke I guess feta cheese can't be any worse then my Blue Cheese and I still wonder if they will hold up after 40+ years??????ship


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't object to cheese of any sort, Ship! However in the 'spectacular guitar' world, I definitely prefer Laskin's approach to ornamentation. His inlays tell a story - and they are amazing guitars. <www.williamlaskin.com>
I'm also fond of Judy Threet's guitars. <www.threetguitars.com>


----------

